# Weasel



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Weasel said:


> For the Electrician who’s trying to find his ground 90% it’s a motor


I hope one day your people will be free.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Weasel said:


> For the Electrician who’s trying to find his ground 90% it’s a motor


Kind of a wasted use of electricity for this post.. Using the inverter in the truck for my reply...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Hey Whezz, welcome to the forum!

I knew a guy with that nickname once. He was 90Lbs soaking wet. One day a guy saw him walking around the job with the same piece of 1-1/4” pipe. The guy asked him “what are you doing with that piece of 1-1/4. He said “if I didn’t have this to carry around, I wouldn’t have anything to do”

That’s a mild weasel story. 

I know it’s not you, but it reminded me of him. He looked like George Carlin. You don’t know a guy named Buzzy do you?


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Weasel said:


> For the Electrician who’s trying to find his ground 90% it’s a motor


So you only have 10% left to stand your ground? :biggrin:
What the...


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

*Radio*

Where are you from


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

*Southeast power*

Delta 3 phase ungrounded systems and you don’t have a clue what he’s saying


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Weasel said:


> don’t have a clue


I agree with this part, cause I don't have a clue what your saying either.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry Weasel ...sometimes we need more info on the first post. Yes have worked on un-grounded systems before. We either made our own GF detectors or panel came with them.
Did you mean to say 90% of faults are in a motor? We found most are a broken pipe or flex


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Weasel said:


> For the Electrician who’s trying to find his ground 90% it’s a motor





Did you confirm that with your Journeyman? 



:vs_laugh:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Weasel said:


> Delta 3 phase ungrounded systems and you don’t have a clue *what he’s saying*


Why are you talking in the 3rd person about what *you* said :blink:

fwiw ... I usually don't have to find the ground ... It seems to find me :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Hey sacks I would be your superintendent


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Weasel said:


> Hey sacks I would be your superintendent


Sometimes you got to give head to get ahead.


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

On the 3 phase delta system all l was trying to help the Electrician find his ground and to the one that said that it’s usually a broke pipe, it probably fed a motor


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

It is what it is try night classes


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How drunk are you?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Weasel said:


> Hey sacks I would be your superintendent



So as building superintendent that means you'll change the lightbulbs and take out the trash? 



Cool. 



:vs_whistle:

So what was your question again?


----------

